# Park chain cleaner bath CM5



## country joe (3 Mar 2009)

do you have one you never use, looking to buy second hand.


----------



## country joe (4 Mar 2009)

Thought with the mickle method there would be a few of these redundant,
but it doesnt look like that.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Mar 2009)

country joe said:


> Thought with the mickle method there would be a few of these redundant,
> but it doesnt look like that.



Why dont you just use the Mickle method then?


----------



## country joe (4 Mar 2009)

I am iwas going to use it as a back up, i could also see what method i like best.


----------



## Mr Pig (16 Mar 2009)

I think I have one of these, I'll get back to you.


----------



## country joe (25 Mar 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> I think I have one of these, I'll get back to you.



Cheers for that.


----------



## Mr Pig (25 Mar 2009)

Oh rats, I forgot all about this! Sorry, I'll check tonight. I know I have a chain cleaner, I know it's blue! ;0)


----------



## Mr Pig (25 Mar 2009)

It's a Finish Line one. No use?


----------



## country joe (25 Mar 2009)

Sorry it was a park i was looking for, i do have another make, but I'm not impressed,
Anyway thanks for looking, i appreciate that.


----------



## Mr Pig (25 Mar 2009)

The best idea is to fit a quick link and take the chain off for cleaning.


----------



## country joe (26 Mar 2009)

hi, MR Pig,
To tell you the truth, ive started using the Mickle method, and im happy with it,
I just wanted the Park bath, as its supposed to be the best,
And i wanted to see, what makes the better job?
CJ.


----------



## yello (26 Mar 2009)

CJ, the 'mickle method' and the park tool cleaner do the job differently. One isn't simply better than the other. 

You'll have to decide which method _you_ believe to be best, and it's not something you can assess by just looking at the results. You need to understand the differences. Do have a go and see what you think but do keep it in mind that they are different.


----------



## Mr Pig (26 Mar 2009)

I like to remove the chain, totally strip and degrease it, wash and dry it and re-lubricate it. I've done that for years and you can really feel the difference when you put the clean chain on.


----------



## country joe (26 Mar 2009)

I realise taking the chain off is a good method, but i would find it too much bother,
im always looking at different methods,
Which brings me to, has anyone tried Finish line Grunge brush?


----------



## Mr Pig (26 Mar 2009)

country joe said:


> I realise taking the chain off is a good method, but i would find it too much bother



It's the fastest and easiest way to do it and gives great results.


----------



## country joe (26 Mar 2009)

I'm not very mechanically minded, i d get it off,
but probally have to take it to the bike shop,
Something would bound to go wrong.


----------



## Mr Pig (26 Mar 2009)

country joe said:


> I'm not very mechanically minded, something would bound to go wrong.



No, it's quite simple. the first few times you do it it'll take a minute to figure out where it goes etc but soon it becomes second nature and you can do it in jig time.

If you decide to give it a go just ask and we'll keep you right.


----------



## country joe (27 Mar 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> No, it's quite simple. the first few times you do it it'll take a minute to figure out where it goes etc but soon it becomes second nature and you can do it in jig time.
> 
> If you decide to give it a go just ask and we'll keep you right.


The gears are shimano 105 but i dont know the make of chain,
What do i need to take it off?,
Will any chain exractor do?


----------



## Mr Pig (27 Mar 2009)

country joe said:


> The gears are shimano 105 but i don't know the make of chain



What you need to do is buy the correct quick-link/power-link for your chain. That doesn't mean the same brand, just the same size. So an SRAM power-link for a nine-speed chain will work fine on a Shimano nine-speed chain. Shimano say that they don't recommend it but they're just covering themselves, it works fine. 

Then you take one link out of your chain, basically you knock the pins out of both ends of one outer link. Any chain tool should do, if the chain is similar to MTB ones, but I don't know much about road bike chains. 

Once the link is out you just replace it with the SRAM quick-link. That's it. One tip is to carry another quick-link and chain tool with you. That way if your chain snaps you can pop the link out and be running again in minutes, I've bailed out a mate with my quick-link and saved us a long walk.

Another tip is to use short length of coat hanger wire bent into a hook at each end to hold the chain together and give you a bit of slack when you take the link out and fit the quick-link. You can also use this to help re-fit the chain after removing it for cleaning. I don't bother, I've done it so often I've got the knack of doing it with my fingers.


----------

